# Are deli meats safe?



## meesha26 (Jan 18, 2014)

Does anyone know if deli turkey and deli ham are safe for hedgehogs? Mine does not seem to like anything...she might give it all a try but after 1 bite wants nothing to do with it. Just wondering if deli meats are safe?

thanks


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Um, I don't know for sure, but I would avoid them. Deli meats are so full of sodium and other additives that I don't think it would be healthy.
I would try cooked meat with nothing added.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I second Melanie.

There are just to many preservatives to be healthy for your hedgie. My little girl loves chicken. I cut it into small pieces. I don't use any oil, just a nonstick pan. No hard pieces.


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

Agree with the above. That stuff is extremely processed so I can't imagine it would be healthy for them. My hedgehogs are the pickiest hedgehogs. Just keep trying new, safe treats and see what they like. I finally found Adella's obsession with live bugs from trial and error.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

As already said, no deli meats. If you cook any other meat to give, I'd also check the sodium content on that. Pork tends to be very high in sodium, and have it added as well, and the chicken breasts you can buy in bags usually has some added. The raw feeding group I'm in recommends sticking with meat that has under 100mg of sodium per serving, which seems like a good guideline. If a bag or package says anything about being in a solution or having a percentage of solution added, that's added salt & can you can count on the sodium level being over 100mg. Added or retained water is usually fine though.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I wouldn't even give this stuff to a human... :lol:


----------

